
Attacking binary compatibility at the root with typed trees - ddispaltro
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/scala-internals/hshvEUF3JUk
======
lmm
Much as it pains me to admit it, maybe this is an indication that those who
said "javascript is the assembly of the web, it's better than bytecode" were
right.

